# TSF shark camp surf side stud



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Well got to surf side and got set up for the TX- SHARK FISHING . land base shark fishing camp .
. I was there to help and due a few seminars on sharking and why i am a accomplished land base sharker .and help motivate the new guys that if they are WILLING to work then they will be a successful land base sharker.
BUT IF YOU ARE LAZZY AND DO NOT PUT IN THE WORK THEN YOU WILL JUST BE FISHING AND NOT LANDING . 
well i got to the beach at 6pm and rig up bait and ran out at sunset 7 pm . i ran two sexy baits out 350 yards easy . and take a easy ride back to the beach as the sun sank over the Texas dunes . felt alive right there and i new that big stud was out there i have not Ben fishing for 6 weeks and am very exited to see what mother ocean will give me tonite . well at . 8 .15 pm my 9/0 let a hair standing scream that you could here for a mile down the beach.and well after about 30 min i landed a nice bull well
over 6 ft and 150 plus . txrednecks show up on sat and wee fished together dusty yall guys are a tight groop and a real team .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*more pic's*

bull


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*bull shark*

Bull


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

nice bull...


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

nice catches there brad wish id have known you guys were gonna be there


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great report Brad enjoyed fishing with ya .. you are welcome in our camp anytime..

Dusty


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

fabian31269 said:


> nice catches there brad wish id have known you guys were gonna be there


I sent a email it did not go threw was your pc down brother .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

txredneck68 said:


> Great report Brad enjoyed fishing with ya .. you are welcome in our camp anytime..
> 
> Dusty


YES DUSTY LAST TRIP I GOT PUT DOWN BUY THE RAY HIT ON FRIDAY NITE AFTER THE 5FT8 BULL . AND DID NOT GET TO HANG OUT AND MEET ALL THE GUY'S VERY LONG BUT AFTER THIS TRIP YEA ALL GOT TO KNO EACH OTHER AND WAS GREAT . THANKS AND THANKS KEVIN FOR YAKING THOSE BAITS OUT ON SATERDAY GIANT SEAS 5 FT PLUSS AND 350 OUT AND BACK BIG BREAKERS THIS GUY IS A NAVY MAN AND CAN PADLE A YAK .

TO BAD THE DAM MACKS CAM THREW AND WIPE OUT 8 RODS IN A 5 HR LESS ON SOME RODS I LOST 200YRDS OF LINE ON THREE RODS MY SELF .DAY AND NITE THE NITE GOT BAD WHEN THE TIDE RAN OUT OF THE PASS IT PUSH ALL THOSE MACK 'S OUT, THAT WERE THER BUY THE THOUSANDS FRIDAY AND SATERDAY . BIG LADY FISH AND JACKS AND BULLREDS

CATCHMAN THAT WAS A GREAT TALK YOU DID ON THE BIG TIGER AND HOW TOOS THOSE NEW GUYS JAWS WERE ON THE BEACH . THERE EYES BUGGING OUT . THEY WERE ALL EARS MAN . 
BULLFISHER IT WAS FUN BUDY WILL PARTY ON THE SAND AGAIN BUDY . WILL ALL GET OUT AND HUNT THE STUD ONE NITE HERE SOON REAL SOON HEHEHEHE.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Here is an 80 picture slideshow from the weekend.

Deaver

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/photoalbum/displayimage.php?album=29&pid=837&slideshow=6000


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Lunker Brad Is The Man!

Fat Bull....


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome report Lunker!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Yea I Set Up 1/4 Mile Down The Beach And Mist Out On Some Of The Shark Camp Action But The Benocs Were Watching Every Move So I Kno Who Did There Job . Great Slide Show Chris . They All Put Out 110% And Will Be A Good Crew For The Upper Coast .


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Brad,

Everyone loved your advance classes. You are a great teacher and coach. 

Deaver


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Another nice Bull shark Brad........
It was good meeting and talkin to ya on the flagship Friday morning.
Good luck on the Sand Bars, they'll be here soon.....


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Redfishr said:


> Another nice Bull shark Brad........
> It was good meeting and talkin to ya on the flagship Friday morning.
> Good luck on the Sand Bars, they'll be here soon.....


YEA the flag is were i made shoes in the day and you dont kno this but you help me back in the late 80 s and i help yall land some toads and YAKING BAITS OFF THE FLAG IN THE DAY WE SHARED A FEW GOOD OLD SCHOOL FISHING TAILS ON THE SHIP .IN THE DAY .DIVEING IN AND YAKING IN 9 FT SEAS BOY WE WERE YOUNG AND CRAZY. YOU KNO JOHN . HE HELP ME AONG WITH JIM THE FIRST STATE RECORD HOLDER OF A TIGER SHARK OUT OF THE HOUSTON SHIP CHANNAL 975 LB . BIG JIM WAS A LEGOND AND A MAN THAT GAVE ME SPIRIT OF THE SEA AND HELP ME IN MY YOUNGER YEARS I THINK OF BIG JIM ALOT AT THE SLP PASS ONE OF HIS HAUNTS AND EVERY GAFFTOP I LAND I THANK BIG JIM AND KNO HE IS WATCHING OVER ALL THE FOLKS HE HELP. LIKE A FISHING ANGLE . I MISS HIM .THE SALTY OLD SUM*****.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

cool slide show :cheers:


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

great report and pics, man that bull was a HOG!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

yep ..you mist it budy you need to show at my shark casting and bullred camp in nov . you better get with me i am only going to have a certin amount of guys on the camp list and yall you and the boys are invited . no yaks needed for this camp we will take a few two baits out but they will be for the tiger .all casting brothers .


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> yep ..you mist it budy you need to show at my shark casting and bullred camp in nov . you better get with me i am only going to have a certin amount of guys on the camp list and yall you and the boys are invited . no yaks needed for this camp we will take a few two baits out but they will be for the tiger .all casting brothers .


COUNT ME IN!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

yep you have a spot on the list i will send out the location pm later .check the TSF mail


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Good Job Brad!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Power Fisherman said:


> Good Job Brad!


Dude, why do you even bother?


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Dude, why do you even bother?


crack is a helluva drug :birthday2


----------



## Doublepar (Oct 17, 2004)

What kind of bait were you using in the pictures?


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

We were using stingrays. Purchase them from Scotty's in galveston on 61st street.

Deaver


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

deaver was fishing with a great hammerhead pup . cut up. he will put a small peice on each bait it is under the ray in his pick .


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hummmm*

Illegal Bait????????
Hummmmmm?????????
Is This What He Teaches??????????
How To Break The Law????????????


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Pretty good imagination Lunker Brad. Putting a small chunk of greater hammerhead under your larger chunk of stingray. Guys, this slander is getting better all the time. Next post it will be fishing with Dolphins. After that running turtles. Maybe even fishing with kittens. Please folks, it takes a lof ot of energy to be angry and hateful. As MONT explained, 2coolfishing is about fishing.

Deaver


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm calling BS on LUKKERBRAD. That bait was from our trip south of bob hall November 3rd. I don't remember seeing LB there. Heres a link to the report.http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=861


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Whats going on, I usually stay away from controversy, but I've known Deaver for a few years and he has never said anything bad about anyone to me..

I've seen him try to help people spending his time and money to meet someone or a group and fish with them give them advice and and be more excited about there catch than his own. sometimes barely getting a line in the water himself..

I have never seen him use an Illegal bait or even suggest it. 

Guys we are all here to learn and share experiences and catches on shark fishing
lets catch some fish and share some reports...


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Stop spamming 2Cool with links to TSF.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

big lou said:


> Illegal Bait????????
> Hummmmmm?????????
> Is This What He Teaches??????????
> How To Break The Law????????????


Dont want to step in the middle.. But I was there.. on the beach.. Saw him cut up pieces of ray.. Saw him and dog stick those pieces of ray on the hook.. No hammerheads where pulled in nor where they pulled out of ice chests..

Deaver even came over to make sure that we where aware that over 12" mullet in the winter months are illegal baits.. There was also a post on the forum advising members of such laws..

http://tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=688&highlight=illegal+mullet&sid=42fe8c496b444c5774a1b08664bac1ba


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

heres the link to the hh that Brad is referring to, as I was told by upf himself, it was used in chunks to catch the bt's that follow....enjoy

http://tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=479&sid=9edc6d0203cdff9505bcf9ca088fe4c3


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

big lou said:


> Illegal Bait????????
> Hummmmmm?????????
> Is This What He Teaches??????????
> How To Break The Law????????????


YES


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds to me like someone needs to contact the Game Warden. Tell them to keep an eye out for the yellow French Army Surplus shirt.


----------



## Coconuts (Dec 10, 2007)

JD must stand for Jack Daniels...yet another drunk

go team zam-boozie


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm...should I take that Jack Daniels part as a compliment? Definately not a drunk...hope you like red, nobody on this board is going to take you seriously...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

coco has left the building. Mata, your post was way outta line.


----------

